# Wanna Try...But Have Questions on Gear...Can You Advise??



## Nalajr (May 1, 2014)

Hey all,

For years I have wanted to try fishing with a fly rod. I've never tried to cast one, but I have handled a couple and liked the balance and the way they feel and simplicity of them. I would be fishing for freshwater fish, Largemouth, bluegill, crappie, carp or whatever I could get to bite.

I have done a tad bit of looking around and it seems that most advice an 8 weight rod and reel for this type of fishing. I don't know if length matters very much, but I've looked at them from 8 1/2 feet to 9 1/2 feet.

As you all are well aware this fly fishing gear is very expensive and you can get into some SERIOUS MONEY really quick. Heck I saw rods that were $1,000 and reels that were $800!! Naturally I am looking at a BEGINNER outfit and don't want to spend a lot on it at all. I've seen some combos in Ebay for $35 or so, some up to $50. I know these rigs aren't nearly as nice as the $300 outfits and such, I wouldn't expect them to be.

What I am wanting to know is whether there is any disadvantage to getting one of these low cost combos to learn on rather than spend $150 on a combo. If I am learning, would that $35 outfit be just as good for me as a $300 outfit would?
Would the low cost outfits cast as smooth and easy as the high dollar ones?

Please advise on low cost gear to learn on.

Thank you.

Nalajr


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nalajr said:


> What I am wanting to know is whether there is any disadvantage to getting one of these low cost combos to learn on rather than spend $150 on a combo. If I am learning, would that $35 outfit be just as good for me as a $300 outfit would?
> 
> Would the low cost outfits cast as smooth and easy as the high dollar ones?


The quick answer is no. If you buy one of those cheapo "beginner" combos, you're going to get for starters a not so good rod and next crappy line. For what you're wanting to do (i.e. Freshwater) you don't need to worry so much about your reel. The main thing you want to invest in is a half decent rod. I started out with one of those really cheap combos with a really whippy, low quality rod. I learned to cast it decently, but I got some really bad habits doing so. Sure if you have great mechanics you should be able to cast any rod, but for me personally I ingrained some really bad habits that I later had to correct. The rod just didn't load properly for me so I was trying to muscle it out more than anything. The line was also junk and had all sorts of memory which gave me problems down the line. Decent rods can be had for low cost but not as low as $35. In my opinion, if you're serious about learning its good to invest at least a little money to get started.



> Please advise on low cost gear to learn on.


Others will disagree, but here's what I would recommend

Rod: http://www.allenflyfishing.com/compass-rod-series/

I recently had a chance to try one of these out and it actually had a better feel and loaded slightly better than my St. Croix rod that cost a lot more.

Line: http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=5a3h

I actually still occasionally will use this line on one of my reels for redfish. It's a great value and is a great line to learn with. I've used it heavily for the past 2 or 3 years and other than it getting a little limp when it's really hot, it's a great line. It casts very similar to other 8wt redfish tapers I've used.

Reel: I don't really have a suggestion here, and as I said above, don't worry too much about it for now if you're just going after bass, crappie, sunfish, etc. You'll probably just strip them in so your reel is just there to hold line. If you catch some big carp or catfish then maybe think about upgrading. I bought a Okuma fly reel when I started for $20 and it was actually not a bad reel.

That's my input, again I'm sure others will disagree but that's what I would go with if I was starting again.


----------



## Nalajr (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help.

How can you catch cats and carp with a fly rod? I didn't know they would hit those small flies.

OK, clear up the line for me. That thick colored line is the one that you hold onto to cast and bring the fish in. Then there is a leader that connects to the loop in that colored line and that's what the fly is tied to. Is that right? So the backing is what goes on the reel first? Then you load the colored line onto that after you connect them?
I hope I've got that right.

If I were going to go for a USED rod, what brands would you suggest I keep an eye out for?

Thanks

Nalajr


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nalajr, 

You might go by FTU and check their inventory of discontinued rods...if they have any in stock. You can get some real bargains on very high quality stuff...and who cares if it is two year old technology. 

Also, I'd like to comment on the 8wt. If you truly are only interested in small freshwaters, then an 8wt is an overkill. Catching a bluegill on an 8wt really does not enable you to enjoy the fish like you would on a lighter rod. 

On the other hand, if you envision going after some reds in the salt, then the 8wt is a great choice. 

Carp are one of the most enjoyable freshwater fish to catch on the fly...and hugely under rated by many people. However, the skill level required is generally pretty high compared to say catching bluegills. Both are wonderful, just saying the carp can cause an inexperienced person some frustration at first. 

To me, the important thing is to get out there and try it....whatever it takes to get you on the water enjoying the wonderful sport of fly fishing.


----------



## Nalajr (May 1, 2014)

What is FTU?

Thanks

Nalajr


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited...big store just off Gulf freeway at Fuqua I think.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Nalajr,
> 
> You might go by FTU and check their inventory of discontinued rods...if they have any in stock. You can get some real bargains on very high quality stuff...and who cares if it is two year old technology.
> 
> ...


X2 
I picked up a TFO 8wt and a lower end sage reel both of which I'm really happy withâ€¦the rig could be a lighter but it is what it is and it catches fishâ€¦I was out out the door with line and leader for about 370â€¦There's a guy in the fly section named Sean he's a real nice guy and he will steer you in the right direction. If your coming down 45 south make sure not to miss the Fuqua exit cause you have to go all the way down to Scarsdale and at rush hour that can be a real pain in the arse!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I might be going against the grain, but cabelas sells some combos that are inexpensive and work. Make your own leaders too. It's easy and using off the shelf mono or fluorocarbon leader material is not expensive. Don't buy those tapered leaders or fly Tippett sold in fly material stores. 

YouTube has lots of info on making leaders. The cabelas combos come with decent line too. It's not an expensive sport, but it can be. You can find inexpensive flies too searching the internet. You don't have to by 80 dollar rio line, sage rods, $$$ reels, etc. starting out.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Buy once, cry once. You'll get the hang of it much faster with better gear. Don't cheap out on line either. Good line makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is one combo I'd recommend. I caught a 28" red on this with no issues. $89. Line included. Graphite rod. Comes in various weights. Cabela's Wind River Combo


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Valid points on both sides of this argument.

Started my youngsters on $100 combos, a year later my oldest was holding up pictures of reds caught using a $250 combo that he bought on his own. 

I used his combo to learn a bit (steep curve and I'm still on the bottom), but it gave me enough experience to make a logical choice on a bit more expensive setup for myself. 

Still use the inexpensive combos looking for bass in the local waters.

If it was me, I'd do it the same way.

Have fun...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Fishing Tackle Unlimited...big store just off Gulf freeway at Fuqua I think.


I'd go to the one on I-10, unless you like getting your vehicle broken into. Andy over at the I-10 location is also really helpful.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Before you do anything read the basic fly fishing book sold by Orvis. Then go back to the store and have them set you up with a beginner package, probably a 6 wt is plenty.


----------

